# soft bow case



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The zipper on my bow case broke. So I need a new one.

I thought I could probably grab something from Sportsman's...


...but I'm not willing to spend more on my bow case that what my bow cost!! :shock:

OK -- I'm exaggerating. But still...I'm not shelling out $100 for a soft bow case. I was thinking more like $35 - $40. I guess I'm cheap.


So, now I'm off to Amazon. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on a soft bow case that maybe has a couple pockets (arrows, accessories) that isn't going to break the bank?


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

PBH said:


> The zipper on my bow case broke. So I need a new one.
> 
> I thought I could probably grab something from Sportsman's...
> 
> ...


There is a pocketed soft case available at midvale Sportsman's for $27! It looked like it would be a good deal for that price


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I use this for packing in the car:

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-organizer-bow-case

and this for carrying in the woods:

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-bow-carrier-sling

Just my two cents, fwiw.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that Cabela's one is probably what I'll end up buying. I just get really sick of having to shell out a bunch of money for every little accessory you need for whatever hobby you participate in.

Maybe I'll just have my wife sew one for me?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/2


----------

